# Whisper mod?



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Does anyone have a modification for a Whisper 30-60 power filter? I don't want to go through those filter pads anymore. I want to make my own or use sponges or something else I have laying around my fish stuff. Can anyone help me out with this maybe some ideas or we can just brain storm.

Thanks.
Chris.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, for my stupid Whisper EX ( a hang ons a hang on in this case ) I use the same I use in my can. Filter floss. You can get a power head sponge for the intake also.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

CSchmidt said:


> Does anyone have a modification for a Whisper 30-60 power filter? I don't want to go through those filter pads anymore. I want to make my own or use sponges or something else I have laying around my fish stuff. Can anyone help me out with this maybe some ideas or we can just brain storm.
> 
> Thanks.
> Chris.


I just use cut-to-fit media in all of our HOB filters, one of which is a Whisper 40.

-Ryan


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

Wrap your frame with poly batting..available from Walmart, cheap ,works great..I use it in all my Whispers..I have 12... :thumb:


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Does anyone have pictures so I can see what you all mean? I have used filter floss in the past but was a *************** to clean. I thought there was an article of modding your whisper on the Internet maybe someone can steer me in the right direction to this.

Chris.


----------

